

American Economic Survival: The Argument for an Extraterrestrial Conflict - VladVuki888
http://vukicevic.blogspot.com/2011/07/american-economic-survival-argument-for.html
A little alien invasion can go a long way...
======
rbanffy
Unfortunately, due to budget constraints, mankind is absolutely unable to
bother any intelligent neighboring civilizations. Right now, we can't even
annoy unicellular extraterrestrials.

And any alien that could do something against us would be so advanced a war
would take 2 minutes from pressing the "smite" button to the complete
obliteration of our planet.

~~~
VladVuki888
You're probably right...we would need very specific (and unlikely) conditions
for it to be beneficial.

~~~
sixtofour
Serving our new extraterrestrial overlords might prove to be very lucrative.

